# حصريا برنامج MultiSim V10 لرسم الدوائر الكهرئية



## noir (18 أغسطس 2011)

برنامج multisim لرسم الدوائر الكهربائية

ما هو برنامج multisim ؟هو عبارة عن برنامج متكامل من شركة NI Electronics Workbench يهدف إلى تزويد مهندس الإلكترون ومصمم الدارات المطبوعة بمجموعة من الأدوات والآليات والعناصر التي تسمح له بالقيام بجميع عمليات التصميم والمحاكاة التفاعلية للدارات الإلكترونية .







روابط

partie1
partie2
partie3

لا تنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## noir (20 أغسطس 2011)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## freedomnum (20 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noir (20 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## noir (21 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## noir (22 أغسطس 2011)

العفو أخي الكريم نحن في الخدمة


----------



## الهداف18 (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## noir (28 أغسطس 2011)

نحن في الخدمة


----------



## inginfo (29 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا شكرا شكرا*​


----------



## noir (31 أغسطس 2011)

*العفو نحن في الخدمة*​


----------



## inginfo (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور اخي الكريم نرحو تحميل الملف كمرفق و جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## تهاني18 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## noir (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا على مروركم*


----------



## الهداف18 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و أحسن إليك


----------



## noir (19 نوفمبر 2011)

عدنا و العود أحمد


----------



## ziza (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## noir (21 ديسمبر 2011)

العفو أخي المهم عندنا أن تستفيدوا


----------



## jijelfm (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## ayman eisa (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## noir (18 يناير 2012)

أهلا و سهلا


----------



## mohie (20 يناير 2012)

اللينكات لا تفتح اخى وجزاك ربى خيرا


----------



## ziza (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## noir (18 فبراير 2012)

جرب تم تجديد


----------



## Methanex Engineer (18 فبراير 2012)

excellent


----------



## noir (21 فبراير 2012)

​​​*العفو أخي الكريم المهم أن تستفيد
نريد أن نرى مشاركات لأكثر من طرفك*


----------

